# Tamoxifen in fertility



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi 

Please can someone explain to me what this is used for? 
I've heard it can thicken the lining but dr Gorgy says it's used with clomid to thin it.

I've managed to persuade him to prescribe it me for my next frozen embryo transfer but he really wasn't happy about it.


----------

